# Kiln Dried Pine?



## tillyandapril

When I first got mice, I used aspen bedding, but I thought that one of my mice was having an allergic reaction to it so I switched to Carefresh. I used Carefresh for a long time, but I recently switched to kiln dried pine which someone on here recommended. I really like it, I feel like it is pretty absorbent and keeps the odor down better than the Carefresh did. It also stays drier than the Carefresh did and is so much cheaper. I have seen some people on the internet say that pine bedding (even kiln dried) is really bad for mice's respiratory systems. Is this true or is kiln dried pine okay to use? So far none of my mice have had any sort of breathing issues or abnormal sneezing/coughing.


----------



## Miceandmore64

Im not sure about kiln dried but if you get respiratory illness outbreaks (RI) then trust me you will know it. Some people lose almost all there mice. I hope someone with more knowledge helps you soon incase its not good.
Good luck


----------



## SarahY

The phenols in raw pine sap are dangerous and cedar is toxic in all forms but kiln dried pine is perfectly safe. I love kiln dried pine, I wouldn't use anything else. It keep the smell of wee to an absolute minimum and it's lovely and soft.


----------



## Love'demMeeces

I've read in many places that the Kiln dried is a fine choice. The extreme heating is supposed to kill any left over bacteria, etc... Personally, I enjoy the woody smell in my apartment. I wholeheartedly agree that the kiln dried stays very dry & keeps the amonia odor away resulting in fewer cage cleaning during the week.
I got upset this weekend when I realized that Walmart is still selling the cedar bedding as well! No posted warning or anything informing the customers. What pets can still use the cedar??


----------



## tillyandapril

Okay good, I bought a huge bag of kiln dried pine when it was on sale so I'm glad it won't be going to waste. I also have rats I was using it on but everyone told me it was very toxic to rats so Im trying to litter box train them so Im using fleece now


----------



## yorke

I believed the same lie for years, despite of my rats doing very well on it before. 
After 6 years im back on kiln dried pine and my animals seem healthier than on other litter i have used. 
I use printed newspaper (vegitable oil based ink) in the nest boxes as it stays drier and warmer than other bedding and its far safer that rags.


----------

